#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2014-08-27
<cm-t> bonsoir
<cm-t> 4h 20m d'avance
<cm-t> ou
<cm-t> En avance de 4h 20m
<cm-t> ou
<cm-t> Avance de 4h 20m
<cm-t> (4h 20h ahead)
<cm-t> m
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2015-08-26
<Springbank> Salut
<Springbank> Première trad ce jour pour dekko
<Springbank> dites voir si cela convient et comment faire pour la suite
#ubuntu-fr-l10n 2016-09-01
<febcrash> 13:34:27 - febcrash : Salut,
<febcrash> 13:34:27 - febcrash : Quelqu'un sait-il pourquoi ce salon n'est pas sur https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
